# Shark bait



## loge (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any shark bait they are willing to part with? Will even pay a little for the good stuff.


----------



## loge (Apr 8, 2013)

Since i made my last post in the wrong section and cant figure out how to remove it here is my surf report. Saturday mornin me and the boys headed out to navarre for a little sharkin. At about 730 the 6/0 started to click a little then a little more then finally a solid run. After about 15 min of crankin finally had the fatty in. Not sure how big he was we didnt take measurements but it was a fatty. Then we yaked out another junk of bait and within 15 minutes another one. Guess it was the day of the nurse sharks. The real monsters must of been playin somewhere else. There is always next weekend!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if you have snorkel gear, go get a hawaiian sling and go spear some rays off the beach. they are cruising the first sand bar and hiding in the grass lines. your supposed to be 100 yards off any swim beach when spear fishing and this puts you pretty close to either side of the 100 yard line. I just stay away from swimmers and as much as possible and no one seems to have a problem, lifeguards, sheriff, code enforcement and all.

Nurses wont eat rays.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Get a silver kastmaster and sling out as far as you can. Try it fast, slow, jig it, jerk it or anything else you can think of. I've caught croakers, hardtail, lady's, trout and even small sharks on them. Bait should be easy to come by in the surf. If its not there may not be anything around eating anyway.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i was under the impression he wanted large baits. you can catch hardtails, ladies and spanish all day at the various piers. theres also a few places you can get mullet by the pound for about a buck.


----------



## loge (Apr 8, 2013)

I am after the bigger baits. Ill have try what you suggested. Just have to make sure johny law isnt around. P.s. there were some guys at navarre walkin around askin people to slow down on the roads cause a lot of birds were being hit. Im no tree hugger but if your drivin out there try and go the speed cause its attracting a lot of unwanted attention if your fishing for monsters with teeth on a state park. Hint hint


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

When did it become illegal to shark fish in a state park? Just don't hit any birds, you should be fine.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> if you have snorkel gear, go get a hawaiian sling and go spear some rays off the beach. they are cruising the first sand bar and hiding in the grass lines. your supposed to be 100 yards off any swim beach when spear fishing and this puts you pretty close to either side of the 100 yard line. I just stay away from swimmers and as much as possible and no one seems to have a problem, lifeguards, sheriff, code enforcement and all.
> 
> Nurses wont eat rays.


I have never tried this either, are the rays spooked easily and swim from you or sit on the bottom and hope you don't see them?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> I have never tried this either, are the rays spooked easily and swim from you or sit on the bottom and hope you don't see them?



if you walk up on them they spook easily 100% of the time. when swimming its about 50/50 but the ones that stay will usually just sit there and you can slowly dive on them and spear them. sometimes they even just swim around like your not there but once you dive down you have to be quick otherwise they take off. you also have to hit them in a wing or the stomach area. behind the head or the back and the spear wont go through enough. then there are the ones that will dig in after being speared... lol. try digging out a pissed off ray with a spear in its wing. 

i've tried it twice, a couple weeks ago and my spear bounced off the backs of 6 rays and then Friday I finally got one. i stuck one, bigger than a manhole cover, and it dug in about 8" and i couldn't pull him out. then stuck this one and it took me for a ride. just a bit smaller than the one i lost. thats a 120qt cooler.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is that mackerel in there also?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Is that mackerel in there also?


yeah, 9-12lb kings and a 10lb bobo in the bottom


----------

